# A pretty good weekend for the Monster Boy



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Three days of agility this weekend.
Friday---our first QQ at the Master level (I love saying that, LOL, sounds so much nicer than excellent B)
Saturday---another QQ 
Today---NQ NQ

After 2 QQ's, I couldn't even be a little disappointed today. And he had 2 really nice runs, just "stuff happens". Good dog!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Barb and Tito!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats Barb. I will send Tito a ribbon when he captures one of those 13 lined ground squirrels that tormented Toby


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL Steve, as much as he likes agility, he'd much rather catch that ground squirrel!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations to Team Tito!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hooo - Congratulations!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Barb & Tito!! :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Team Tito  Give that boy a steak from me !!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Even though I never met Tito monster...I feel like I know him. A BIG congrats.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Tito!


----------

